# Stingray



## Milkface91 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey, I am looking to get a stingray this will be my first one. So are there any recommendations on what stingray i should start out with?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to the forum,

What size tank are we dealing with? And what kind of fishkeeping experience do you have?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Assuming you have an indoor pond or pool to house the critter when it's fully grown a Motoro would be a good choice for a start. The teacup rays don't require as much space, but are more difficult to keep.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Talk to our buddy Blue Cray!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Indoor pond not necessary  

It takes couple years to get to adult hood. They do grow quick though.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

toddnbecka said:


> Assuming you have an indoor pond or pool to house the critter when it's fully grown a Motoro would be a good choice for a start. The teacup rays don't require as much space, but are more difficult to keep.


LOL spoken like a true newbie! 


Yes, we'll need more information to you. Tank size, filtration, substrate, ect. If you have nothing and are starting from scratch, we have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Milkface91 (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't about the tank size filtration or any of that. I will get what ever is going to be needed. Just trying to figure out which ones are a little easier to take care of this first time round.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well it depends on what you think "an easy" fish to keep is. Personally I find stingrays, larger clown loaches, arowana, and other more sensative fish to be easier to keep then tetras or angel fish.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Motoro's water is forgiving, but harder thing is making sure they eat enough! And getting to eat is bit tricky when brought into new environment


----------



## Milkface91 (Jul 7, 2010)

The fish store by where i live has a teacup stingray. Do you guys know much about them?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Unless they are cheap as hell, don't buy them. If they are around $50 I would because if they die or don't eat then you're only out $50.


----------



## Milkface91 (Jul 7, 2010)

Would you say $80 is too much?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Depends where you live, $80 is average for one here but I've seen them on other sites for $20 to $50 each.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

from LFS that's decent price, as they have mark ups, we're kinda used to getting them from other sources then LFS


----------

